# مخطط مبسط يوضح : كيف تطير الطائرة



## م المصري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
مخطط مبسط و مختصر يشرح كيف تطير الطائرة 
و هو من اعداد الكاتب : القرناس ​ 
جزاه الله عنا كل خير ​ 







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/199519/1196524204.jpg


----------



## جاسر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة شرح شهي ولذيذ 

وأحب أن أنوه أن هذا جزء من حقيقة سر الطيران, ربما يتضح هذا بسهولة
إذا إفترضنا أن الجناح عبارة عن صفيحة خشبية ( إن صح التعبير) أي
يكون المننساب الهوائي airfoil عبارة عن مربع ذو سماكة صغيرة جداً
فلتكن 5 ملم حينها السطح العلوي والسفلي لهما نفس المسافة!
ومع ذلك يستطيع أن يولد قوة رفع كما يحدث في الطائرات الصغيرة.

هذهِ مجرد إشارة

عزيري م المصري أقدر لك نشاطك فجزاك الله خير

دمت بخير


----------



## م المصري (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا استاذنا جاسر لمرورك و توضيح ان الشرح هو جزء من حقيقة الطيران ... و حتي لا نترك الساده القراء علي لهف .... سأتناول جزءا آخر ... و التعليق و التصحيح حق مكفول لمشرفنا جاسر 

اذا افترضنا فعلا ان الجناح كما تفضل جاسر و كان كالصفيحه الخشبيه الرقيقه ... هذه الصفيحه قادره ايضا علي توليد قوة رفع ..... كيف ؟

اذا لاحظنا اي جناح سنجده يكون زاويه حاده (صغيره نسبيا) مع المحور الافقي للطائرة ..... 

انتظر لحظه .... اشعر انك غير مقتنع ...... اذا تخيل معي .... الطائرة الان علي المدرج تستعد للاقلاع 

من المنطقي ان يكون محور الطائرة الافقي مواز للارض او الطريق او المدرج .... صح .... حسنا 

الجناح من المفترض ان يكون ايضا مواز للأرض .... الحقيقية لا ... بل هو مثبت بزاوية حاده مع المحور الافقي للطائرة ..... 

تخيل معي الان ...... الطائرة تجري علي المدرج ..... الهواء يصطدم بالجناح ....... و لكن الجناح مائل بزاويه كما اسلفنا ...... اذا الهواء سيطدم بسطح مائل ...... طيب من مبادئ الميكانيكا.... القوة التي تؤثر علي سطح مائل ماذا يحصل لها ؟ ..... صح ...... تتحلل الي قوتين او مركبتين 

مركبة في الاتجاه الرأسي و مركبة اخري في الاتجاه الافقي عكس حركة الطائرة .... 

المركبة الرأسيه هي التي ترفع الطائرة عن المدرج ....... 

انتظر لحظه ....... عندما تطير الطائرة في الهواء فانها لا تطير افقيه كما يظن البعض ... بل تطير الي الامام و محورها الافقي يصنع زاويه حاده مع اتجاه الطيران !!!!!!!

املي كبير في المهندسين ان يتخيلوا ما يقال ......  

المهم هذه الزاوية ..... تسمي زاوية الانقضاض و هي المسؤوله عن توليد قوة رفع للطائرة ... كيف ؟
كما شرحنا بالضبط في حالة الاقلاع 

لاحظ الان ...... ما شرحناه كان جزءا من القوي الرافعه للطائرة 

اتمني ان يكون ما قيل قيد التخيل 

لكم التحيه


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم


----------



## أشرف المقاس (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي م المصري ... 

شكراً لك وشرحك واضح وسليم ومليح ولا غبار عليه, وهو يؤكد أن فرضية
اختلاف المسافة لا تعبر عن الحقيقة كاملة.

دمت بخير يا أستاذنا


----------



## ابن البلد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل هذا الشرح يا م .المصري
يعني أكيد تستاهل تكون مشرف
وهذه فرصة جيدة لأبارك لك ولأشد على يداك لتقوم بمهمتك كما يجب
وتعلو مع هذا الملتقى


----------



## م المصري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بالضبط .... مشرفنا و استاذنا الفاضل 

جاسر 

بل انا لا اريد ان اجزم ان نظرية اختلاف المسافة ..... تمثل نسبة ضئيلة للغاية من قوي الرفع 

في مراحل عديدة من مسار الطائرة 

و الاعتماد الاكبر .... في هذه المراحل يعتمد عن المركبة الرأسية لقوة اصطدام الهواء بالجناح 

المائل علي الافقي بزاوية الانقضاض او الهجوم 
angle of attack​


----------



## م المصري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*لك تقديري*



شبلي موعد قال:


> جميل هذا الشرح يا م .المصري
> يعني أكيد تستاهل تكون مشرف
> وهذه فرصة جيدة لأبارك لك ولأشد على يداك لتقوم بمهمتك كما يجب
> وتعلو مع هذا الملتقى


 

اشكر لك ...أ خي الكريم​ 
شبلي موعد ​ 
هذه اللفته الرقيقه من شخص يجب ان يكون ​ 
فائق التميز ​ 
و تولي الاشراف ما هو الا تشريف و تحمل لمسؤلية ... اتمني ان اكون اهلا لها ​ 
و لا علو الا بك و بكل الاعضاء و الزملاء و المشرفين ​ 
و في النهاية .... الهدف ان تعم الفائده للجميع ​ 
تقبل تقديري العميق .... لمرورك ... اخانا الفاضل ​ 
شبلي موعد

​


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> حقيقة شرح شهي ولذيذ
> 
> ...


 
و ما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ... صدق الله العظيم 

سر الطيران ما زال سرا اخي جاسر 

اهدي لك هذا المقال ..... 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77489.html#post638546

و تحيات الورد  ​


----------



## ناهده (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخي القدير 
على شرحك الوافي


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

ناهده قال:


> بارك الله فيك يااخي القدير
> على شرحك الوافي


و مرور كريم ... من مهندسه متميزه بحق 
لك تحياتي


----------



## فارس الزيادي (13 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا مشاركه حلوه


----------



## م المصري (14 يناير 2008)

مرور كريم من فارس .... و دريد ...... و اهلا بكما دائما في قسم الطيران


----------



## محب الشرقية (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

المبرمج الصغير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
مرور كريم ...... أخي المبرمج الكبير


----------



## عمراياد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخي الكريم ولكل من شاركك الموضوع ايضا

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## dreams1804 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## zaid.88 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و زادك الله علما


----------

